# Guest Book/ Comments how to decorate?



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a Black Note book that I picked up that I want to put somewhere during the Party to have people sign in/ put comments / suggeations ETC. How can I decorate the cover (I will probably use this for a couple years to come) and should I put it out by an instruction sheet?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

There is a website you can print the Necronomicum (Book of the Dead) book cover. It is ravensblight.com. I printed out this book cover and used it for my party invitations. Also I think there is a how-to in the prop section of this forum on how to take a binder and make a really cool book of the dead. It seemed pretty simple. Hope this helps!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

A simple way to decorate would be to get some silver or gold press on letters. I took a composite book, covered it inside and out and lettered the front (cost maybe $3 all total). I wanted to make one of those books like Witch Hazel mentioned...just no time left. If you have the time, they are awesome looking. 

I usually put the guest book next to a small cauldron full of disposable camera's and hang a sign that explains the book and for them to use the camera's. Returning them to the cauldron when all pic's are used.

I usually ask for an email address and explain that I will develop all the pictures at my expense and email everyone who signs up in the guest book.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

this thread has instructions that look really easy & fantastic results


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I use a black leather guest book with an orange satin ribbon bookmark. It will work for years. I wanted it too work with any theme or decor. I hope some day to have a more elegant Halloween dinner(at least once) so I would like it to work for that too. I really like it because it has our family and friends (some have passed) and it is such a tradition in our house that I know that book will become a family heirloom charting the people who come in and out of our lives.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

witchiepoo said:


> this thread has instructions that look really easy & fantastic results


i'm an idiot - i forgot the link 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/71014-creepy-old-books.html


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Those ARE awesome.


----------



## von_owen (Oct 6, 2008)

you can decorate it using raw materials to make it more real..... use exact things you may found in your cemetery for example...real skeletons probably hehe


----------

